# Just joined the Evo V2 club, got some questions...



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi

We've just upgraded from a silvia to a rocket Evo Giotto V2 thanks to Steve at machina espresso and are delighted with the machine but have some questions if anyone can help?

1. Having never had a HX machine before the cooling flush requirement is new to me. I've looked at youtube videos and they show long flush for over 5 minutes idle time, short flush for under 5 minutes idle listening to the ssssss noise and stopping when then stops. Even after an hour idling the machine never seems to hisss for longer than half a second. Is this because our boiler pressure is set lower than the videos we've been watching (seems to hover about 0.9 bar at idle) meaning that the boiler needs less of flush?

2. Can you do the cooling flush and then use the water tap to warm cups or once you've done the cooling flush should the shot be the next thing you do? Also should you do a cooling flush, then steam the milk and finally pull the shot? Basically i'm just not sure of the best practice.

Apart from that i'm terrible at latte milk with the 2 hole wand and the extra power over the silvia. Guess it just takes time to get used to it. Cappuccino's are ok for now 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, I had one of those for a month. Great machine. From what I've read, there are two types of cooling flush routines: Flush and Wait and Flush and Go. I believe the Rocket machines are best suited for a flush and go technique. This basically consists of flushing until flashing boiling water stop coming out of the group head. Then lock and pull the shot immediately. As per flush and wait, this is a technique where you flush water from the group water in the same way as described, then keep flushing for as many more seconds as you want to decrease the temperature for (Usually 5 to 6 seconds). After that, you wait 30-45 seconds or so for the machine to recover, and then you pull the shot. I suppose if you do the Flush and Wait technique you can indeed use the water to warm up the cups.

Regarding steaming, usually people do the shots first and them steam. I find myself doing it at the same time sometimes, depending on my mood. I never steam the milk before hand though, as it will set as it cools down.

The cooling flush routine is a matter of practice. Eventually, as you experiment, you will find the sweet spot in terms of temperature (i.e.: flush for more/less seconds).

Good luck!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Scotty,

I've used two Giottos over 5 years and rightly or wrongly, have never overly worried about my cooling flush technique.

It has always just been part of my shot routine..... remove the pf and flush group water into each of two cups for a habitual x seconds. I know that this habit was regularly flushing about 80g total and I would only extend the flush time after rare periods of prolonged idleness when there would likely be a short flash of steam.

The above would be done immediately prior to grinding, dosing and pulling the shot.

I always pull shot and then steam the milk.

There is a set of 4 alternative steam tips available for the Rockets (e.g. £20 from BB), in which there is a two hole tip that has smaller holes than the standard Giotto tip.

That just tones down the power a little and has been my preferred tip over the years.


----------

